# Best quality peptides available?



## GreatGunz (May 20, 2014)

*
So of the available peptide sources we have who is the best!?
Seriously I cannot afford HGH another brother an I have been talking and HGH pulled him from the waiting pit with his injuries.........
So I'm going to go the peptide route any help is better than none!

Resident experts speak up on suggestions peptides an protocols !

Be awesome if one of the sponsors wanted in injury log done using their peptides......

if you wanna tell me to hgh then send me some!

Im already using mg shoulder so I may come out of this better than forecast.....*


----------



## DF (May 20, 2014)

It's hard to say which RC is the best.  I have always had good luck with GWP.  Maybe TB500 would be helpful to you.


----------



## snake (May 20, 2014)

I'm with DF. I have never had anything I can say was junk from GWP. I did not have much luck with their TB500 but I did does it light. In all fairness, I can't expect it to reverse 30 years of heavy squatting. 

I have used PS for my AI and the blood work said its G2G.


----------



## Joliver (May 20, 2014)

Stay away from Geopeptides TB500.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 20, 2014)

#1 would be (IMHO) SRC

#2 hardcore pep's IHMO....


----------



## GreatGunz (May 20, 2014)

Who was #1..?


----------



## DreamChaser (May 20, 2014)

Hardcore peps is the only one I buy from


----------



## No1uknw (May 23, 2014)

I've only bought melanotan 2 from GWP and it's good people are starting to notice. I bought all my ancillary items through online pharmacies.


----------



## brutus79 (May 24, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> Hardcore peps is the only one I buy from





No1uknw said:


> I've only bought melanotan 2 from GWP and it's good people are starting to notice. I bought all my ancillary items through online pharmacies.



Hardcore had great ghrp-2 and cjc mod.  My research flourished.  Gwt has sold a fair amount of bunk ai's.


----------

